# Attempt number two..



## beanzz

So I told OH for the second time that I don't want to be with him anymore and no reply yet. Last time I told him he just accused me of having post natal depression :dohh: he won't even talk to me properly when he's here so I have to do it all by text. How lame do I feel?! -.- i just can't stay in this relationship any more. I dread him coming over and can't wait for him to leave. Am I being totally ungrateful for having a partner or would someone else do the same if they were unhappy? 

Also little update on Oakley's eczema: we went to see a specialist finally and they've given us stronger stuff so fingers crossed! It's spread to his face so really want this to go :'(


----------



## Jennaxo

_If you're unhappy its totally understandable! Sometimes you just have to put yourself first! 
&fingers crossed the cream helps for Oakley's eczema! Its about time they gave you some better stuff! _


----------



## ClairAye

:hugs: At least you've told him! I hope he can understand :/
Hope this stuff works for Oakley too! Bless him :(


----------



## beanzz

Thanks girls. I got a reply and it was "I'm not going anywhere" :shock: I don't really know where I go from there. 

Oh god I'm so sick of this eczema this new stuff has to work otherwise I will go insane :brat:


----------



## ClairAye

Omg that's slightly crazy :shock: Does he mean from you or does he think you mean you'll take Oakley away? :wacko:


----------



## Muppet

I know what you mean about feeling bad because atleast you have a partner.
I'm unhappy with mine and want to end things, but it's so hard. 

Your OH sounds a little crazy with that reply though...do you ACT like a couple when you're together? If not, just tell him 'It's over' and be single. If you've said those words, and stop acting like a couple/already don't...what else can he do about it?

If he seemed a bit more normal I'd say that's harsh. But if this is the second time...bloody hell! He should get the message!

Hope Oakley's eczema clears up!:flower:


----------



## Jennaxo

_Yeah think I agree, ickle bit crazy! I'd just make it clear that you don't want to be with him and that's all you can do really. If he chooses to think you're still together I guess that's up to him but it'll obviously be a one way thing! I know how you feel, FOB kept trying when I broke up with him, but that just wasn't working, just be strong and keep to your decision!

Well lets just hope this does work, don't want you going doo lally do we now? _


----------



## Emma11511

Whaaaat :|
I'd just keep telling him, don't reply to his messages, or let him come round. Hopefully he'll take hint. How strange...

Glad they're finally starting to sort Oakley's eczema! :flower:


----------



## fl00b

i agree with everyone else, crazy stuff!
let's just hope he gets the message. :hugs:
fx'd for oakley's eczema! :D


----------



## x__amour

I'm sorry hon, hopefully he'll get the picture. :hugs:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Staying unhappy is the worst thing for you, your relationship, and your son. You are doing what is best for you. 

Hope his eczema gets better!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think you've definitely done the right thing! :) You're being honest with him and telling him you're unhappy and want to end the relationship. At least you're not leading him on, you know?

I'd say just tell him it's over and leave it at that. Unfortunately, you have to deal with him for at least the next 18 years as he is your son's father.

If he tries to talk to you about anything other than your son, I'd just ignore him. Eventually he'll get the message.

Hope your son's eczema gets better :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

Makes me feel even worse that he's fighting it. It's not as if I'm making a sudden decision, I've felt this way since Oakley was born and it just got worse as I started to resent him for not being the one doing everything for Oakley. He knows this so hopefully I can get through to him when he comes to see Oakley today.

Just don't want it to be an ugly break up cos of Oakley being in the middle of it all.

Thanks girls <3 the spots that appeared on his face are already looking better and the big patches on his back & shoulders aren't as red and are no longer weeping so looks good. Just hope it doesn't start to get bad again after a few days like what happened with everything else we tried


----------



## rebeccalouise

you're doing the right thing by telling him you're not happy, he'll just have to deal with that! can't stay in a relationship when it's just not working for you :thumbup:

good to hear the eczema is clearing up :happydance: x


----------



## Jennaxo

_Hope it goes well today then!
&yay for Oakley's eczema getting better! Lets hope it keeps working it magic! _


----------



## Abby_

You definitely did the right thing telling him. He has no other choice but to get the message! 
I'm glad the eczema is clearing up, fingers crossed this gets rid of it, poor little guy :(


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i had the same problem with FOB when i was pregnant ... he just didnt get it and thought cus i was in my first trimester i was just cranky. finally after a couple weeks of having my guy cousins over and my neighbors (all guy friends) to scare him off he got the point , but that doesnt work for everyone my FOB just happens to be a bit of a pussy lmao


----------



## xgem27x

Hope he gets the message soon, he's just hurting, not everyone can deal with that as well as others

But stay strong, if things aren't right between you two, and you aren't happy, then staying together just wont be right for Oakley, so you are doing the right thing xx


----------



## Elizax

Just tell him you're not letting him in your house anymore and make arrangements for him to see Oakley.
He needs to realize it's over completely, hope you're ok :flower:


----------



## irmastar

agree with PP^ good thing Oakley's eczema is getting better


----------



## beanzz

Attempt number 3. I've said it's over after him being a total dick to me earlier when he picked Oakley up. that made it easier to be a little more harder on him. I know he's hurting which is probably why it's so important for me to do this in the nicest way possible instead of being a complete cow. 

gutted Oakley won't have his mummy and daddy together but he's still going to be happy and loved by both of us so I'm trying not to feel too guilty.

anyway his reply was that he's now starting to feel the same and we should stay mates for Oakley. IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW :happydance:


----------



## beybeyj

My advice is not to make any drastic decisions right now because your hormones/emotions are still out of control from being pregnant and going through labor. If he is being disrespectful then you should respectfully put him in his place. If he can get his attitude together then try to be friendly but don't push him away. You are blessed that he wants to be in your life and it could be a bit of post-partum depression too. Good Luck! xoxo


----------



## Jennaxo

_yay, glad he's finally come to his senses and accepted things, even better than you're going to stay things. Hope everything works out!_


----------



## SusannLynnn

Like its been said, dont push him away, but DONT lead him on, your breast feeding so that makes the whole PPD thing worse, I've herd your hormones are worse when your breast feeding than when your pregnant. 
And with him saying he isnt going anywhere kinda sounds like hes just "used" to things. how long have you been together??


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Good luck!


----------



## beanzz

SusannLynnn said:


> Like its been said, dont push him away, but DONT lead him on, your breast feeding so that makes the whole PPD thing worse, I've herd your hormones are worse when your breast feeding than when your pregnant.
> And with him saying he isnt going anywhere kinda sounds like hes just "used" to things. how long have you been together??

We had only been together a month before I got pregnant so not long at all. I stopped liking him when I was pregnant as we were getting to know each other but I thought that was down to being pregnant.


----------



## fl00b

hope he gets the message this time hun! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

thanks, he has now finally :)


----------



## SusannLynnn

beanzz said:


> SusannLynnn said:
> 
> 
> Like its been said, dont push him away, but DONT lead him on, your breast feeding so that makes the whole PPD thing worse, I've herd your hormones are worse when your breast feeding than when your pregnant.
> And with him saying he isnt going anywhere kinda sounds like hes just "used" to things. how long have you been together??
> 
> We had only been together a month before I got pregnant so not long at all. I stopped liking him when I was pregnant as we were getting to know each other but I thought that was down to being pregnant.Click to expand...

Well yeah, I'd probably do the same thing.. lol. but I'm a little crazy so I'd probably pack his stuff for him :dohh: :rofl:


----------

